# 52005 vs 52310



## bovapj@yahoo.com (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi I am just wondering which is the correct code 52005 or 52310?   

Procedure: Cystoscopy
                 Rt Retrograde pyelogram
                 Rt Ureteral Stent Removal

..."a 22-French cystoscope with a 30-degree lens was assembled and introduced to the urethral meatus..the urinary bladder was entered and drained. cystoscopic examination of the urinary bladder demostrated no tumors,diverticula,trabeculations or calculi. the rt ureteral stent was noted to be in place at this poin the  Rt ureteral stent was grasped with grasping forcepts at the proximal level of the urethral meatus.."

Thanks
Patti


----------



## bovapj@yahoo.com (Oct 26, 2012)

*sad*

so sad and no one can help....
views and no comments...
we are having a debate over which is correct....
anything....


----------



## bovapj@yahoo.com (Oct 27, 2012)

*why*

wonder why no one will help
is it that hard, and that is why we cant come to an agreement on which to use?
52005 or 52310?

anyone!!!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 29, 2012)

*help *

Hello,

I work on the ASC side.

52005 only per CCI

and/or may introduce contrast medium for radiologic study of the renal pelvis and ureter (ureteropyelogram, retrograde pyelogram) 

may be able to bill 74420 (26 modifier). Check your documentation and carrier.


----------



## bovapj@yahoo.com (Oct 29, 2012)

*thanks*

thank you jamie


----------



## hopeu6 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would code that scenario as follows

52310
51610
74420-26


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Nov 16, 2012)

The only service I see documented from what is posted is 52310.  I don't see contrast injection and results of what was found on the pyelogram.


----------

